# Omega Aqua Terra



## mark c (Feb 26, 2006)

Hello,

Ive recently bought an Omega Aqua Terra but i have a problem







when i try to unscrew the crown it screws all the way out with no pause for date change etc. what am i doing wrong? any help welcome .


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The operation is thus:-

Unscrew fully

Pull crown to first stop for date

Pull crown to 2nd stop for hack and altering hands.

If this doesn't happen as described it may be faulty

Where's the instruction book!?


----------

